# So what needs to be upgraded?



## fade2black (Jul 6, 2006)

I ordered a Le Champion a few days ago and was just wondering what people have been replacing on these bikes (or any of te other models). I have read in a few places that the seat post isn't all that great and will probably be the first thing replaced. Anything else?


----------



## stickfigure (Oct 30, 2005)

The rear tire wore out way too quickly on my Le Champion SL. Everything else has held up well for the first 3000 miles.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't think you need to worry about upgrades before even getting the bike. The specs are great and maybe you will like the seatpost. How about you find the weaknesses instead of someone telling you to replace a perfectly fine part?


----------



## fade2black (Jul 6, 2006)

That's kind of what I meant. Sorry for not being too clear. I have a Selle Italia saddle from my current bike that will probably move to this one. I'll try out the saddle it comes with though. I was just wondering what the weak parts were, I'm not looking to replace anything right away.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

fade2black said:


> I ordered a Le Champion a few days ago and was just wondering what people have been replacing on these bikes (or any of te other models). I have read in a few places that the seat post isn't all that great and will probably be the first thing replaced. Anything else?


The Frame!!!

I keeed I keeeed :ihih:


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Ride it for a while*

and see what you think. You may not need to replace anything. 

My brother and I both bought Le Champ SLs. He replaced tires. He loves the seat. 

I replaced the seat. I loved the tires. I also replaced stock brake pads with Dura Ace pads. Some people say the Tektro brakes are no good, but I found absolutey no problems with them. Recently I changed the cluster because of my old legs.

But basically, I have found the bike to be great as is.


----------



## fade2black (Jul 6, 2006)

Bertrand said:


> But basically, I have found the bike to be great as is.


How come with so many people stating this, that the name has such a bad rap? Or maybe it's just that BD has a bad rap.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

fade2black said:


> How come with so many people stating this, that the name has such a bad rap? Or maybe it's just that BD has a bad rap.



A few of the reasons that I have read....

Guys that spend thousands more are jealous and think they can't be as good.
Bikes Direct doesn't have a phone line. (I am waiting for an e-mail response, 3 days now)
Not supporting the local bike shop isn't the best thing to do for your cycling community.
You don't know if the bike will fit you, which is a huge risk.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

You forgot the primary reason on this board....

Shills Shills Shills

and they're just as prevalent on the other bike forums.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

fade2black said:


> I ordered a Le Champion a few days ago and was just wondering what people have been replacing on these bikes (or any of te other models). I have read in a few places that the seat post isn't all that great and will probably be the first thing replaced. Anything else?


I have about 3K on mine in the last 9 months, and have replaced the following:

Tires, tubes & bartape out of the box
Brake calipers shortly after - probably wasn't necessary, I've just had bad luck with Tektro.
Wheels replaced with DA / OP's after about 1200 miles. Shipped wheels saved for races.


----------



## fade2black (Jul 6, 2006)

I took it out on the first ride yesterday. Did about 30 miles in rolling terrain, did a few climbs and a few sprints with the group I ride with. I can say that it is a HUGE improvement over my Giant. I don't know how crazy I am about the saddle, but I will give it a few more rides before I decide. I did order new bar tape from Specialized. I really liked their bar gel when I test rode the Allez, so I will be replacing that. Other than that I love it. It shifts incredibly well, isn't as rough a ride as my Giant, and man do I like climbing with this thing! The guy at my LBS asked if it was made out of paper when I dropped it off to be tuned.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

fade2black said:


> I took it out on the first ride yesterday. Did about 30 miles in rolling terrain, did a few climbs and a few sprints with the group I ride with. I can say that it is a HUGE improvement over my Giant. I don't know how crazy I am about the saddle, but I will give it a few more rides before I decide. I did order new bar tape from Specialized. I really liked their bar gel when I test rode the Allez, so I will be replacing that. Other than that I love it. It shifts incredibly well, isn't as rough a ride as my Giant, and man do I like climbing with this thing! The guy at my LBS asked if it was made out of paper when I dropped it off to be tuned.



I am glad you like it. I am still looking around for a bike. (really want steel)
I will agree with that Allez bar tape. Great stuff.


----------

